# Your Style of Reading a Book



## imperfections (Jul 28, 2014)

I like reading actual paper books better, they feel more genuine and contribute to the fact that I'm reading a story. I like the action-y, sci-fi stuff. Here's your unpopular opinion of the day: I don't particularly love John Green. His stories depress me, I'd rather read something that makes me feel superhuman. Not sad. The Fault in Our Stars was touching, but not the first book I would choose if I was given the option of books like Divergent. If I'm really enjoying the book I'll make a point to not put it down for any reason for the next 2 days. I can read around other people but prefer to do it alone, or in the car.


----------



## Imaginary Friend (Sep 17, 2013)

It's such a sweet temptation for me to glance at the end of the chapter or even the end of the book, but I usually refrain myself from glancing if it's a fictional book I'm sucked into it. I can sometimes intensely read for hours and end up finishing the whole thing in a matter of days, but it depends if I'm hooked on the characters and the plot. Oh gods, if I'm immersed in the book, I'm reading everywhere whether it's at my desk, on the couch, on my bed, or even on top of my roof. I'm not Ebook fan, but it doesn't hurt if I can't access any books at that moment. I don't often pick up new books, but I tend to finish the books (unless it's damn boring).


----------



## SpinniBell (Aug 9, 2014)

I absolutely love reading paper books. I can take them anywhere, mark them up, (not to mention they smell amazing), I prefer hard cover books, and if the book is amazing, I'll take it with me anywhere and everywhere I go. If it's an okay book, but doesn't quite have my attention yet, I'll only read at home. I rarely read sitting up, I'm almost always lying down, trying to find that one perfect comfortable position that I can lay in for hours. I finish books in a matter of says. I hate dragging on the story. I finished the hearty potter series in two weeks the first time I read it


----------



## writtencoffee (Aug 19, 2014)

I love reading ebooks on my ipad, where I can color as many words and sentences as I want ... draw into it .. without feeling guilty.
But I also enjoy the smell of a new/old paper book, it's noise when I'm turning the page and the ability to just fall asleep on it.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a preference for non-fiction these days. There are times when I feel tempted to read chapters out of order - get to the topics I'm most interested in - but I always feel this nagging compulsion to read it from first page to last in order, even if I've already read half of the book. I have this impulse that reading the book out of order is cheating and it doesn't really count as me having fully read it until I read it in numerical order.

For the most part I read one chapter at a time and take short breaks in between. Paper is king.


----------



## The Pistachio (Aug 13, 2014)

I love reading ebooks because I generally read at night while laying in bed. My kindle is light and easier to hold than a book while laying on my side and I don't need to put on any lights. When I read, I love reading for hours at a time each day. I want to be fully immersed within the world and with its characters.


----------



## bluedomeofsky (Sep 30, 2014)

Currently, to fit my busy schedule and to save trees (lmao) I read online books downloaded to my phone during lunch. I would love to read paperback books...but I move around a lot, and the books end up collecting dust in a box somewhere and very neglected. So, I learnt my lesson and am now converting to reading online books. 

My reading style is: Non-stop until the last page if time permits. No food or drinks if it's engaging. I only read the spoiler ending if the book is too dragging or boring  That's how I am with good books/tv series/animes/mangas.


----------



## Iris186000 (Sep 23, 2014)

saturnne said:


> If the book is fiction, what is your usual approach at finishing the book? Do you glance at the end of the chapter or even the end of the book? Do you read it in small chunks throughout the week or intensely for hours and end up finishing the whole thing in a matter of days? Do you read at your desk or on the couch or on the bed? On the subway or on the bus? Ebook or not? Do you think about a book for a good amount of time after finishing it before starting another one? How often do you tend to pick up a new book? Do you tend to finish the books or sometimes you just have to leave it in the middle?



I'm terrible at taking fiction seriously. I almost always skip to the "good parts," even the end. I just have to know what's coming and I don't much care for fluff. Ditto for reading that's not required or of great importance to me.

As far as location goes, my family always notices out loud that I "like to move around" whether I'm studying or reading in my leisure time. I don't like to read in moving vehicles because I get motion sickness. [Side note: I haven't gotten air sick, so far, though. (= ]

I tend to leave my books skimmed a lot, but if the book left an impression on me and I feel it'll be useful in future, I'll keep it.

For homework/school, I read all the books (and loads of extra material that's not required) through and through, meticulously, leaving nothing left to be absorbed.


----------



## Coronagirl (Oct 30, 2014)

I never skip any parts, and I never sneak a peek at the ending. I prefer to read straight through, but am often forced to read in fits and starts due to my busy life...


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

saturnne said:


> If the book is fiction, what is your usual approach at finishing the book?


It's sort of like playing a game. It's almost always for pleasure (unless actual literature), so I try to do other things instead of reading through the whole damn thing in a couple of sitdowns. 



> Do you glance at the end of the chapter or even the end of the book?


Maybe six-year old me? This kills the story.



> Do you read at your desk or on the couch or on the bed? On the subway or on the bus?


All of those. I try not to read in public spaces, though. There's always some jackass that'll come up, interrupt me, and ask what I'm reading. Also make it a point not to read on the toilet anymore, for fear of my legs.



> Ebook or not?


Of course. Paper is a hassle, smells weird, and paper/hardbacks make it difficult for carrying multiple books at once. The kindle is a godsend, especially with its insanely long battery life.



> Do you think about a book for a good amount of time after finishing it before starting another one? How often do you tend to pick up a new book? Do you tend to finish the books or sometimes you just have to leave it in the middle?


If it's something that was entertaining but without any kind of particular intellectual merit (ie Vonnegut) then no. Something like the first read-through of Dostoevsky's Crime and Punishment or an essay by Schopenhauer will have me musing over it for days.

Lately, I read one or two at a time. But it really gets out of hands sometimes and I'll find myself juggling between like four.

And I always finish a book, eventually. Unless it's really, _really_ bad or too dense for me.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I skim through a book whenever I feel like reading, I don't often finish books a short amount of time. I prefer to read in my bedroom. I get a new book whenever I can and if it's something I like. I sometimes think about the books I read. And I haven't tried E-book yet.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

saturnne said:


> If the book is fiction, what is your usual approach at finishing the book? Do you glance at the end of the chapter or even the end of the book? Do you read it in small chunks throughout the week or intensely for hours and end up finishing the whole thing in a matter of days? Do you read at your desk or on the couch or on the bed? On the subway or on the bus? Ebook or not? Do you think about a book for a good amount of time after finishing it before starting another one? How often do you tend to pick up a new book? Do you tend to finish the books or sometimes you just have to leave it in the middle?


I tend to read in little bits, or in chunks. No eBooks for me. I like have the actual thing in my hand. I read curled up in bed usually. I read on the bus sometimes, but often I'll feel ill from reading and traveling at the same time. Yes, I do think alot about the book after reading it. I finish the books.


----------



## Egil (Nov 1, 2014)

Beginning to end. No skipping. Although I probably read 3 to 5 books at a time.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

If the book is fiction, what is your usual approach at finishing the book? Do you glance at the end of the chapter or even the end of the book? 
I usually do, I'm very impatient.

Do you read it in small chunks throughout the week or intensely for hours and end up finishing the whole thing in a matter of days?
Mostly in small chunks, but sometimes I finish it in a day or two, if it's really interesting.

Do you read at your desk or on the couch or on the bed? On the subway or on the bus?
Bed, lounge chair, terrace, in the yard. I hate reading in public places.

Ebook or not? 
I hate eBooks, I read them only when I can't find the book other than downloading. And I read much slower from the screen than from the paper. I think that's because I hate reading while sitting "normally" in a chair + my attention flies off to other things on the computer very easily.

Do you think about a book for a good amount of time after finishing it before starting another one?
No, unless it made a really good impression on me.

How often do you tend to pick up a new book?
Whenever. Sometimes the next day, sometimes after a couple of months.

Do you tend to finish the books or sometimes you just have to leave it in the middle?
I usually finish them, but if they're too boring I leave them.


----------



## BiblioBassist (Oct 24, 2014)

I like big books and I cannot lie... Hardcover's are my favorite, then paperback, and then e-books. I have been known to read the back of cereal boxes if there is nothing else around. I'd ruther curl up in bed and read right straight through, but life keeps getting in the way. I usually have to read for an hour or so and then go off to sleep, work, parenting, etc. I don't skip ahead, but I am forgetful enough that it doesn't really bother me all that much if I find out the end of the story - I am much more concerned with the journey than the destination. I have been known to read almost anywhere - on a train, in the rain, in a car, at the bar, on a boat, with my goat, even hanging from a a branch in my favorite tree.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

If it were up to me I'd read for hours on end, all day. However when I do this I finish books too quickly. So instead I typically only read a few bits each day, namely on my breaks at work. So about an hour or so five days a week.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I open the book. I read the book. I close the book.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I open the book. I read the book. I fail to finish reading the book. I close the book. Two years later I find the receipt I got when I bought the book on page 23 or something. I think to myself "I should try reading that book again". I don't. I do something else sort of. My entire life is in shambles. Help me


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Non-fiction, sometimes skip parts. Take thinking breaks.

Fiction I could read all day, no stopping. But I get more out of non-fiction, and even though the content gets taxing, it has become the genre I read most. When confronted with unknown words, I jot down the word and its definition in my cell phone notes and read over the list when I'm bored to expand my vocabulary.


----------



## IndigoCopper (Apr 21, 2013)

A lot of times I read the epilogue or last chapter as I get halfway through the book because I can't handle the suspense, I NEED to know. Plus it encourages me to finish the book if the ending seems good.

Usually if I enjoy a book I'm not putting it down & I have to read it a few hours at a time. I've had cases where an entire day or two was just focused on one book.

I have to be lying down or lounging on my bed or a couch. I can read in a desk chair if I have to but it's hard to stay focused on reading in a loud atmosphere, I prefer to be alone & in a cozy, quiet place. I also can't read in the car - it makes me sick. 

I don't like electronic books because I spend way too much time on the computer as it is, I need a break from looking at a bright screen.

I need a lot of time to process stories before I read another one, unless they're part of a series. I used to read so often but I haven't read an entire book in months. I often drop out of stories before I finish them if they don't hold my attention, I'd rather be reading or doing something interesting than settling on a boring book with no impact.


----------

